# Spinnfischen in Puerto Del Carmen - Lanzarote im Oktober



## -Lichtgestalt- (27. Juli 2016)

Servus Fischerkollegen,

ich bin im Oktober für zwei Wochen in Lanzarote, genauer gesagt in Puerto del Carmen.

Bis jetzt habe ich nur viele Infos gefunden die das Brandungsangeln und das Fischen mit Brotflocke/Brotfliege beschreiben.

Kann mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben, wie man auch als Spinnfischer auf Lanzarote erfolgreich sein kann.

Welche Ruten, Rollen, Schnur und weiteres Tackle sollte man im Gepäck haben?

Kann man auch direkt in Puerto del Carmen zum Spinnfischen, oder muss ich mit dem Auto los?

Ich freue mich auf Eure Antworten.


Petri 

Hias


----------



## Frame (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Puerto Del Carmen - Lanzarote im Oktober*

Hallo Hias,
es gibt hier diese tolle Suchfunktion. Puerto del Carmen ergibt folgende Treffer: Klick
Da muss man nicht jedesmal alles neu schreiben, bzw. kannst Dich schon mal etwas einstimmen bevor jemand Deine spezielleren Fragen beantwortet.:m.

Gruß, Frame


----------



## cafabu (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Puerto Del Carmen - Lanzarote im Oktober*

Moinsen,
klick mal diesen trööt an. Da findest Du viel über Lanzarote und Puerto del Carmen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/goo...9&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=Puerto+del+Carmen.&sa=Suche


----------



## Frame (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Puerto Del Carmen - Lanzarote im Oktober*

Uups, was ist denn das?
In der Vorschau hat mein Link noch gefunzt, jetzt nicht mehr#t.

Ob Du ein Auto brauchst kann ich Dir nicht beantworten, gibt auf jeden Fall Suchfunktion im Forum und bereits einige Beiträge, nur die Links funzen grad nicht, auch der von cafabu. (Obwohl ich angemeldet bin, normal funzt das schon. Danke cafabu.)


----------



## JahBal (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Puerto Del Carmen - Lanzarote im Oktober*

He 

Also zu Peurto Del Carmen(PdC) kann ich dir leider nichts direkt sagen. Ich war aber im Juni 2 Wochen zum Spinnfischen auf Lanzarote (Nordosten)und habe einen längeren Post hier im Forum dazu geschrieben. Der sollte dir denke ich weiterhelfen steht alles drin was du wissen musst.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317355

Dann mal viel Spaß da geht aufjedenfall einiges!

Edit: Ah da war ich doch schonmal im Winter aber. Also aussen kannst du auf der Mole auf Bonitos und Baras angeln wird aber richtig viel geangelt da und ist nicht sonderlich schön. In Puerto Calero kommst du nicht auf die Mole. Felsen um PdC sehen by gmaps mal ganz ok aus... wird aufjedenfall schnell tief was wichtig ist wenn du Bonitos und co fangen willst ob du gut drauf kommst usw musst du dir anschauen. An den felsigen bereichen direkt in PdC kannst du es auf Wolfsbarsch probieren (siehe link). Playa Quemada sieht auch ganz ok aus für Wolfsbarsch. Naja soviel kann ich dir nach kurzer Gmaps Recherche mal sagen. Einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## -Lichtgestalt- (2. August 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Puerto Del Carmen - Lanzarote im Oktober*

Vielen Dank für die Infos und den ausführlichen Bericht, JahBal! 

Dann fehlt mir nur noch die passende Reiserute. 
Als Rolle werde ich mir zwei 4000er mitnehmen und ein 15er bis 17er Geflecht drauf machen. Oder ist das zu wenig?
So wie es sich liest, ist die Gewichtsklasse der Ruten, Rollen und Schnurstärke ähnlich wie beim Dorschangeln an der Ostsee. Da habe ich auch oft mit meiner Hechtausrüstung gefischt. 

Über die diversen Köder werde ich mich noch informieren, oder macht es Sinn, diese direkt vor Ort zu kaufen?

Nochmals vielen Dank. 

Petri 

Hias


----------



## Andre´ (3. August 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Puerto Del Carmen - Lanzarote im Oktober*

Also da haste Dir nen Top Platz und location zum fischen gesucht in PdC 

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von meinen Fängen dort, ich glaub Beitrag 27 halt der von mir:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=186458&page=3


direkt runter zum Hafen fahren, gaaanz links beginnt die Hafenmole mit ein paar Steinen auf die man raufklettern muss. Dann kann man direkt nach hinten auf einem kleinen Saum an der Mole entlang balancieren. 
Bis ca zur Mitte laufen dann beginnt die beste Strecke da. An der kleinen Spitze ist ein guter Platz man hat aber leider viele Hänger beim Jiggen, weiter hinten ist der Grund sauberer. 
Der Platz ist top mit sehr tiefen Wasser direkt in Wurfweite, allerdings ist man an den besten Zeiten , morgens und abends selten alleine. Die Spanier sind aber sehr nett und umgänglich und helfen auch mal beim landen wenn man fragt. 

Dort fischst Du am besten mit Jigs zwischen 40 und 100gr , blau-weiss, blau-grün , rot-silber und bei mir ging auch noch pink ganz gut. Halt je nach deinem Eqipp. Gaaaanz wichtig ist ein Fluorocarbonvorfach mit ca 1,5-2 m länge , sonst fängste keinen Fisch. Das Wasser ist glasklar und die Fische sehr Vorfach scheu. 
An anderen Stellen auf der Insel laufen auch Wobbler/Stickbaits  sehr gut und die Savage Gear Sandaale in gelb. 
Die Fische kannst du dir direkt im Hafen zubereiten lassen, einfach fragen.


Ach ja: Da steht ALLES drin was man wissen muss wenn du lust hast dich durch zu kämpfen

http://www.worldseafishing.com/forums/threads/lanzarote-2016.4946195/


----------



## -Lichtgestalt- (4. August 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Puerto Del Carmen - Lanzarote im Oktober*

Vielen Dank für eure Infos und deinen Bericht, Andre! 

Leider kann auch ich die Bilder nicht sehen 

Meint ihr, dass eine 275er Rute ausreichend ist? Die würde sogar ins Handgepäck passen. 


Petri 
Hias


----------



## Andre´ (4. August 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Puerto Del Carmen - Lanzarote im Oktober*

275 reicht wenn auch 3m+ besser sind um die Fische von der Riffkante oder Steinen weg zu bringen. 
Wegen den Bildern ist das echt komisch, einige sehen die einfach nicht ...

probier mal über mein Profil, in die Alben zu gehen, da ist eines das jigging heisst.


----------

